# WANTED!!! Bulbophyllum plumatum



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I am looking for this plant, hard! I have found the jacobsonii type, but this is the type I am seeking. 
If you have any information relating to the purchase or capture of this plant, please don't hesitate to pm me
Thanks


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Dead or alive?....and is there a reward?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

alive, and yes  I might just break off a division for someone who helps me locate a plant, especially if its blooming size
I lost a bid on a flask of seedlings from thailand. Only place Ive seen the actual plumatum type for sale


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

I will take my reward in cash please  lol
Bulbophyllum plumatum : Orchid species / Plant - eBay (item 250396507525 end time Apr-02-09 10:45:23 PDT)


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

thankyou thankyou thankyou 
I swear I just checked ebay again. I think this is the same person who had the seedling flask I lost the bid on. 
Just bid... wanna cutting if I win?


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

frogparty said:


> thankyou thankyou thankyou
> I swear I just checked ebay again. I think this is the same person who had the seedling flask I lost the bid on.
> Just bid... wanna cutting if I win?


Any day I can help out a fellow frogger is a good one for me  and thats real nice of you to offer me, but orchids aren't really my thing. To be honest I would most likely kill it.

Now if you have any extra pair of histrionicus, I wouldn't mine taking them off your hands 

Good luck, hope you win!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

well thanks again


----------



## ChrisATX (Oct 7, 2008)

Are you planning on acquiring phytosanitary and CITES documentation? The plant is in Thailand.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

yes I am. I want it bad, noone in the states seems to have it. Andys orchids has the jacobsonii type, but noone else has this one.


----------



## ChrisATX (Oct 7, 2008)

Good luck getting the seller to fulfill the obligations on their end. FWIW, this type does exist in the US.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, Id rather get it in the usa if you know where I can, please speak up. I didn't say noone has it at all, I just can't find it for sale. I ve checked dozens of web sites, catalogues, made e-mails... gotta hint for me?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Have you contacted Tom at Carolina Orchids? He has a huge collection of Bulbos. It's not listed but he has many things in his greenhouses that aren't listed.

Carolina Orchids Home Page


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

thanks very much harry, I really don't want to deal with the phyto if I don't have to


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

thats quite a nice plant there


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm definitely planning on getting into Bulbos when I build my next viv. Those flowers are wild!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

well I got it, probably gonna order a bunch of stuff from him to make the phytosanitary certificate worth it.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm surprised he/she is able and/or willing to do it. Good for you! Did you get your import permit yet?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Im trying to get it all worked out right now. Haven't paid for the plant yet till it all gets worked out with all the t's crossed and i's dotted. Better be excellent plants for the trouble, but I have been looking and looking and looking and looking and looking for this plant. You plant nuts out there know how I feel right? He says he's done it all before, so Im rolling with it. 
Probably won't be ordering anything else from an international source like this though, I hate paperwork!


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

I never wanna mess with buying plants internationally. Too much $$ and hassle, plus the risk of the plant dieing due to long shipping. Hopefully you'll get it in good conidtion.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

well its not completed yet, not done even tracking down all the papers and such. If it becomes too much money, I guess it will have to still be something to search for in the states. I personally have never attempted to buy a plant from overseas before, and so its all a new learning experience for me.
The guy has a 100% rating on ebay, so that makes me feel a bit better about the shipping. And he says hes sent to the usa before many times, so who knows


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

haha! a fellow plant nut friend already has a valid PPQ587 permit, so no 30 day wait for me! Going in his name to his address, and he's gonna add some stuff onto the order and we'll split shipping! sweet deal. Glad I don't have to do that paperwork.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

HI

Have you ever looked at Andys orchids? I did see a plumatum there.

Glenn & Laura


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

1st place I looked. Its the jacobsonii type. Not what I want unfortunately


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Don't forget a CITES Permit. That can snag you also. I know that many of the shipments from Thailand have been snagged and destroyed but I think if you have all the correct paperwork it should be fine.

Good Luck!


----------

